
How to become an advance python programmer from intermediate python programmer? - arovit
I have been coding in python for last one year for my company but it does not increase the expertise level of python. Any idea idea on how to practically make use of concepts like descriptors etc to understand python in depth ? 
PS: I recently started blogging about python - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pycodeblog.wordpress.com&#x2F;author&#x2F;arovit
======
lutusp
> How to become an advance python programmer from intermediate python
> programmer?

You appear to care about what titles you have. Eventually you will understand
that what titles you have doesn't matter, only what you can do. This
transition requires time and experience.

Now: "I want to be known as an advanced Python programmer."

In the future: "I want to be an advanced Python programmer."

The second state doesn't really have a title associated with it, because it's
about experience and skill, not words.

> I have been coding in python for last one year for my company but it does
> not increase the expertise level of python.

That's only true if you keep creating the same programs in the same way, over
and over. The solution is to program on your own, choose your own projects,
don't be limited by what you're required to do for work.

And stop caring about what it's called.

> Any idea idea on how to practically make use of concepts like descriptors
> etc to understand python in depth?

Yes. Read code examples online and recreate them. Make sure you understand the
concepts.

~~~
arovit
Thanks lutusp, I see your point here, but I don't really care to be seen as
advance python programmer, I want to be. By say "How to become" does not
necessarily mean that "I want to be known to"..If so, looks like poor choice
of words.

------
mjhea0
It sounds like you're doing it. Blogging really helps. I also agree that
exploring around the standard library, creating your own projects is a must.

Read code. Explore code. Pair program. See how others would solve a similar
coding challenge.

I run a Python training course called Real Python
([http://www.realpython.com](http://www.realpython.com)) and that's exactly
the question that we've been pondering. How do we take people to the next
level? More importantly: Can we take people to the next level.

I'd love to talk more about this. Email me - michael (at) realpython (dot)
com.

~~~
arovit
Well, I don't want to be spending money to learn when things are freely
available.

------
_navaneethan
By looking at your blog
[http://pycodeblog.wordpress.com](http://pycodeblog.wordpress.com) i think you
are on the way !

~~~
arovit
Thanks. It helps ! I plan to write it often.

------
a3voices
Why would you care? This is the most pointless goal ever.

